# Teryx wont start by key help plz



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

My 2008 teryx wont start by the key anymore have to jump starter silinoid its brand new just replaced it an nothing wat else could b the cause in this plz lemme kno any help or ideas to check will b greatly apprciated thanks ahead of time guys


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Dash light up with key on?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like dead battery. Or just getting bad. Ever replaced it? If not it's 6yrs old and probably just doesn't have the juice anymore to turn over that big VTwin.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

What? It's really hard to tell what your trying to say here man, it makes my head hurt to read.

If you're trying to say that you have to jump start your teryx every time and that you have replaced the starter SOLENOID I would agree with P425 that you need a battery. Also check your battery connections.

If you're trying to say that the key won't start it and that you need to short circuit the starter solenoid in order to get your teryx to start I would look at the ignition switch first.

In any event using real words and some semblance of punctuation would make helping you trouble shoot easier for everybody.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol sorry im on my phone. Yes it is the second one u suggested z24guy

I have to short circuit the silinoid the battery is good its an optima red top i order a new igition gunna try that if not its could b the brake switch or neutral switch i hope


----------

